
All of Microsoft's Mobile Failures Have Been Redeemed with This Windows 95 Phone - valiant-comma
https://gizmodo.com/finally-all-of-microsofts-mobile-failures-have-been-re-1827139336
======
lsh
that actually looks _amazing_ , I would buy it in a heartbeat and I haven't
touched Windows in 20+ years.

I grew up with Windows 3.11 and '95/'98/XP/NT/2k and I think my sense of good
UI is frozen at that period.

------
Apocryphon
It looks wonderful, my only suggestion would be for the logo on the back of
the phone to be a silhouette of the actual Windows 95 logo. And maybe footage
of Solitaire. Or SkiFree.

